

"Live Reload"-like feature with a single line of javascript - vjk2005
http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/56542990774/live-reload-like-feature-with-a-single-line-of

======
_pius
Very clever technique.

You may be able to improve it slightly depending on the particulars of your
workflow. For example, you could do the refresh conditionally based on other
factors, say, the protocol or pathname so that even if the line _did_ make it
into production, you'd still be ok.

Even better still would be to inject that javascript only in the development
environment.

------
gregorkas
That's a great solution. Looking forward to trying it out. Thanks!

